# My Betta (blue body and red tail 'half moon'!!)



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought him from the store because he was very sick and has ick all over his body... 6 months after he is all pretty and healthy now!!
YouTube - My Betta Fish

Thanks,
Paul

Ps. Tomorrow (Dec. 17th) is the last day of the voting for my youtube symphony audition!!! please show some supports by go to this site and vote for FlutePaul

YouTube - symphony's Channel

I'm one of the only two Canadian Finalist so please give me some supports and get EVERYONE you know to vote as well!!! I was also mentioned on CBC radio!!!! check here CBC Radio 2 Programs - In Concert

Thank you so much for your helps


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty half-moon, dragon betta, Paul. You definitely have him in good health now !

Stuart


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous! My daughter wants a dragon betta now lol


----------



## NanoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like him  and thanks for the supports!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------

